# Kreg Jig Set Up confusion



## eaw (Oct 18, 2007)

I am trying to Join 3/4 to 1 1/2 material and can not figure out the settings for the stop collar and the drill guide. Help!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am not sure which jig you have. The K2000 had a little guide for setting the bit depth and the collar. Just set it close to what you t hink it should be and with scrap stock make some test holes. The bit should not drill all the way through the poclket hole, it should just leave a little tiny hole as the bit starts to exit. 

Corey


----------

